# Does anybody recognize this please?



## mc_mc (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, I look after the ToySteamBible.org website. And a few days ago someone emailed me some pictures of a model engine and wondered if I could help identify it, or come up with any information, this is definitely more of a model than than a "toy" so I need some help!

The pictures are here http://www.toysteambible.org/Unknown/Unknown-2.htm

Any input is welcome.  

Thanks very much,

Michael

p.s. As far as I'm aware it's not for sale.


----------



## tel (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm ... nice engine, but I don't really know. A few more details, o/a size, bore, stroke, flywheel dia etc might help!


----------



## mc_mc (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll ask for the info. Thanks.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 30, 2011)

Not unlike some of the popcorn engines but can't be more specific.

Jason


----------



## cfellows (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that engine was sold by SIPP. I have seen a number of these sold on Ebay over the past 10 years and I have a number of pictures of several of these engines. Do a search on SIPP steam engines. Also, here is an HMEM thread on their catalog.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5409.0

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 3, 2011)

Micheal:
  nice engine pic.
will check out your web page when I get a change. how about posting an introduction in the welcome area tell us a bit about yourself.
your shop and your interest in engines.
Tin


----------



## Quickj (Jul 8, 2011)

Michael,
The owner of this contacted me directly and I provided him with a copy of the catalog. It is definately a SIPP, although it is missing the cylinder lagging and someone has gone and replaced all of the original bolts and screws with Socket Head Cap screws. (ugh). It also has a section of the casting cracked off under the cylinder, which is unfortunate, but I guess it could be repaired or recast. I have always liked SIPP engines, and someday I hope to acquire one of my own.

Thanks for toysteambible.org. I have enjoyed that site as a source of information for Steam engines.

Jim in Minnesota


----------



## mc_mc (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information and help everybody, I'll get the entry updated with the info.


----------



## steamtoys (Sep 11, 2011)

Pictures of Sipp Engine and Boiler I just acquried !! Does need some parts, would like a boiler door. Purchased Sat. 10th 2011 These Engines were available in 3 sizes, I have owned several over the years.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 11, 2011)

Still looking for a SIPP engine??
There has been one for sale on www.engineads.com for quite some time now!

Take a look:
http://www.enginads.com/classifieds/showproduct.php/product/56139/cat/6

The usual blah, blah, blah... The seller is unknown to me, i just have seen it come down in price a lot...
Not my style of colour either...

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 21, 2011)

Andrew,

The one in the link you posted hasn't got the original flywheel, it looks like someone has put a replacement one made from the handle off a singer sewing machine, plus the paint job is terrible, maybe covering a few bad things up.

Definite clues to stay well clear of it.


John


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 21, 2011)

John,

I am not interested in this one.
Like you say there are differences between the originals and this one for sale.
The colour is atrocious to say the least, it does make you wonder what they are trying to cover up.

Another clue to me was that this engine has been reposted about 6 times since i started checking that site out!

At the moment there are two very cool hot air fans for sale.
But at $1000 a pop they can stay there forever....

Andrew


----------

